# Looking for Kids Kayak



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

The Wavesport Fuse, LiquidLogic CR 80 and the Remix 47 are all new kids boats out this year


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

For kids that young I would look for something cheap like a used WS EVO or a Jib.
there were some at the CKS swap last year for $125-200


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

the 4 year old is going to need a fun 1. The six year old could go with the 1.5, the CR 50, river play type, actually is smaller than the 80 or the Remix 47, river runner/creek. The Remix is super stable. It is longer but especially if they are light for the boat it will turn plenty quick. Have not seen the wave sport boat. I would stay away from the Jib. It is uncomfortable even for small kids and hard to turn, and tippy - the worst of all possible worlds. If you want Cheap the evo may work or actually the supersport could work for the 6 year old. 

Just don't put them in a skirt till you are confident they can pull 110%. Otter has paddled a lot of river with out a skirt. He seldom uses one in the pool. When he asks I will let him use one. A trick is to tie a piece of rope to the grab loop and then around his waist. It is easy for him to find and applies a vector pull to the grab loop. Keep the line as tight as you can to avoid snags.

Peter


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Jackson Fun1*

Definitely check out the Fun1 - it's the smallest boat out there period and the best for little kids. It fits my oldest boy who just turned 8 almost perfectly - he's tall and skinny. This year will be his last year in it and next year I'll get him a Fun1.5 or possibly a WaveSport Fuse 35. 

The Fuse 35 is very similar in overall specs to the Fun1.5. Here are the specs for all three boats that can also be found at their respective websites:

Fun 1 

My five year old is just getting into it and by next summer year the Fun1 will fit him well, but I'll take him down some easy runs . they're holding their price on the used market but it's definitely worth it. My boys have been using a Fun1 the last few years. This year will be my eight year old's last year in the boat - he'll be too tall for it next year and then I'll get him a Fun1.5.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Jackson Fun1*

Definitely check out the Fun1 - it's the smallest boat out there period and the best for little kids IMHO. Drop in at a local shop and have your kids sit in it and compare it to other boats. Not sure where your located, but I'm in Fort Collins and you can try mine out in a pool, and a group of folks in Denver at hitting a pool on Sunday's with several small kid boats in tow.  

My avatar photo shows my oldest in his yellow Fun1 last fall when he was 7. 

The Fun1 fits my oldest boy who just turned 8 like a glove - he's tall and skinny. This year will be his last year in it and next year I'll get him a Fun1.5 or possibly a WaveSport Fuse 35, as they're very similar in overall size/specs. By then my 5 year old will fit the Fun1 well - it's a tad bit big for him now. Until then, they get to share and trade off on trips to the pool, river, etc.

I don't recommend getting your kids an older school small boat as they're just too little. I tried that early on and my oldest struggled to try and paddl those boats when he was 3/4/5. My wife was very skeptical when I brought home a Fun1 - until she saw my oldest - 5 at the time - hop in the boat at the pool and paddle it around effortlessly. The boat is light enough he has no troblem packing it around himself, empty it out when he bails, etc. It's been the best purchase kayak purchase I've ever made. 

Here are the specs for all three boats that can also be found at their respective websites:

Boat: Fun 1 Fun1.5 Fuse 35 2Fun (classic) 
Length: 5'3" 5'9" 5'10" 6'3"
Width: 20" 22" 24.5" 24"
Volume: 26 gal 35 gal 35 gal 46 gal 
Weight: 19.8 lbs 23 lbs 26 lbs 26.6 lbs


----------



## aksea.org (Mar 28, 2010)

The Epitike is an 18.5" wide ww boat slalom style, and my 2 yo fits it for pool fun and possible the lake this summer after ice goes out, but I need to find him a paddle - help?


----------



## smallie (Jan 16, 2008)

fluid vaya


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

You said used but but Jackson has their kid-sized boats discounted by $200 down to $499 through the end of April. If you only had one kid, s/he'd outgrow it quick so a new one might not make sense, but since you have two young ones, you'd likely get several years good use out of one. And as FatmanZ says, they seem to hold their value pretty well. 

Good luck!


----------



## aksea.org (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll look for an outlet with a Sidekick or a Fun 1 nearby, such as Seattle, or do you have a good idea of where to find one? shipping UPS ground might work well, there are tons of tots in our town, don't think I'll have trouble selling it when we're done with it - the Epitike is pretty nice, and we have a pool slalom set up we use in winter, but with all the little boaters in this town, all will get used - thanks for good feedback


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

*kids boat*

Don't know if you're interested or not, but I have a Dagger GT 7.6 for sale. It's been wet less than 10 times and comes with a skirt and paddle. It's my wife's boat, but she never got hooked on boating. The lines are quite a bit more forgiving than a Jackson Fun and perfect for a small novice. My wife is petite, so the boat would work well for a child. $450 for all of it. Let me know if you're interested. Kenny (435) 260-2219.


----------



## aksea.org (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Kenny - how wide is the GT 7.6? How long is the paddle? Are you quoting the price with flotation. I'm trying to get an array of small people's gear together since I run a kayak school (besides getting gear for my 2 yo). Shipping, as usual, is the issue, We live 250 miles from Anchorage, Alaska. So it depends on where you are as a starting point.


----------



## yakmom_8 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Vaya, Jackson boats, WS Fuse*

My kids all loved the Fluid Vaya - but we live in the East where the rivers are warm so a sit on top works well.

My son started in a Jackson Shooting Star at 8 and he worked up to paddling class 4 by the end of his second summer. I bought him a Sidekick for running bigger water like the Lower Gauley and for doing class 3 creeking with his big bro's. The Shooting Star worked good as a river runner when he started - he has grown into as a playboat. His feet were too big for the Fun 1 so that is how we ended up with a shooting star.

The Fuses are nice boats too.

Like other sports better to spend the money on equipment that fits so that the child is successful right out of the gate.

sheila


----------



## rainman29 (Jun 10, 2005)

Where would one buy the discounted Jackson kids boats? I didn't find them on CKS's site. I really want a sidekick for my son.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

I think CKS stops listing them (sidekicks) when they're out of stock. I emailed them and they said I could order one, but it would take a while to arrive.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...our-kids-kayaking-by-jackson-kayak-28777.html

Discounted boats!


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Just ran across this about getting boats to AK: boof.com, the california whitewater community - View Single Post - kayak shipping


----------



## yakmom_8 (Mar 16, 2010)

Kid’s Kayaks Jackson Kayak

price promotion from jackson website


----------

